# Talking Acetyl L-Carnitine with Choline



## kdvwest (Jan 12, 2009)

Hey all, first post here, but been a member for quite a while :boogie

I was looking at a few supplements to help with brain fog, memory, focus, and helping out with my Social Anxiety disorder. I was curious, if I wanted to start taking Acetyl L-Carnitine, would taking Choline also be beneficial. I was looking at getting both, but I have been reading up on Acetyl L-Carnitine and see that it helps in the production of "acetylcholine". So wasn't sure if I could just drop Choline all-together and get the same results from ALCAR.

Thanks. :clap <3


----------



## kdvwest (Jan 12, 2009)

Not sure if it matters or not, but wanted to describe my anxiety attacks. I first noticed them in kindergarten. I was in a line with other children and had to sound out the alphabets A-Z. I messed up towards the end and got real nervous and started getting a gag reflex, where I was basically dry heaving. 

Throughout school I couldn't stand/speak/act in front of class cause out of nowhere I started to dry heave. It seems that I could do things like the above, but spur of the moment basically. Once I knew what I was going to do that day, all the worry was setting in and I could not do it. I didn't think anything of it, but went to a few doctors. Some of them that I went to thought I was anemic mum) and others just said that I was just trying to get out of school for that day or that it's normal for people to do this. 

I did finally find a doctor that said, "it may be anxiety". I was given something, but it didn't help. Not sure what I was given since this was around middle school times and I was still young and couldn't understand what I had. I am 23 now. IMO I was born with this and it didn't just happen overnight.

I take mints now to try to keep myself at ease and they help for some occasions, but it's just not enough. Similar to smokers taking their mind off of having a cigarette by chewing certain gums. I would put a list of occasions where I usually get anxiety, but it's really baby anxiety compared to what others go through, but it really hurts my social life. Ive taken lexapro/xanax and they seemed to hurt more than cure, so trying a new route.

I have read up on other supplements aside from the two I listed above, but those I will just take when I am going to do something where I could be a bit edgy that day. For instance, (Ashwagandha, Phenibut, Bacopa, Rhodiola, Sulbutiamine, Theanine, Tyrosine). It seems some are more cognitive than actually benefiting anxiety issues and also require cycling. I was just wanting to get a base down of either using ALCAR or Choline, just wasn't sure if ALCAR was basically the same as Choline and if I could just eliminate Choline all-together.



Another question. I read through a few forum posts and seen that someone stated they were deficient in certain things like, choline/tyrosine/etc. Who would I go to, to figure out if I may be deficient in one of two of the items? Or is it something that you just take and figure out if it works, then justify a deficiency? :afr


Thanks.


----------



## robertz (Feb 4, 2009)

In _my_ experience all free form aminoacids stop working after a while or make you feel worse. 

I think the way the go is to optimize digestive system health by taking digestive enzymes, probiotics, and killing candida and other bugs. Oh, and getting rid of mercury and other heavy metals.


----------



## kdvwest (Jan 12, 2009)

I guess that was an answer related to the nausea part? I'm not nauseous or anything when I get a panic attack, it's just the effect I get - my stomach doesn't turn or anything.


----------

